# Puppy and the vacuum



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hannah is 5 months and is still afraid of the vacuum. We recieved advice that we introduce it to her when it is unplugged and again when it is going.
First couple of times she ran away into her kennel then the last time she climbed onto the stationary unplugged vacuum. But tonight she ran away and is yet to surface.
Can anybody offer advice?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vacuum motors emit high pitch sounds dogs can hear.
We switched to a Dyson and problem disappeared (previous dog). Our V Has no issues. 

I would have the dog on leash and tie the leash around my waist, so that my hands are free and vacuum away not paying any attention to the dog.
Tying the dog to you bonds stronger and U never have to worry where it is. 

Alternative is to move the kennel or tie the leash in the room or close where U are working. Give some treats periodically. I like Kongs filled with peanut butter and kibble also. 

Without guidance I never expect the dog to know what to do.

Hope this helps


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

My cat is deathly afraid of the vacuum. I wasn't about to have to deal with that level of fear from Savannah.

So...with the vacuum cleaner off, I brought it into the kitchen, put a tasty treat (not kibble) on it and left it for Savannah to find. Next time I vacuumed, I brought the vacuum into her area (still off) and placed treats one at a time on the vacuum for her to eat. We went through 5 or so. Then I turned the vacuum on - didn't move it - and put a treat in the same place on the vacuum. She ate it. We did that 4 or 5 more times. Next time I vacuumed, same routine. She ate treats off the vacuum before I started it, then after I started it. This time, I fed her treats off of it again when I was finished vacuuming.

I won't say she loves the thing (I agree with datacan about the noise), but she is not afraid of it. She will move out of my way when I am vacuuming a room, but she doesn't run from it.

Good luck!


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Hunter is afraid all floor cleaning devices lol vacuums, mops, brooms; he doesn't like any of them. I do not really see the problem in it though. When I am cleaning he just takes his toy to another room and quietly waits for me to finish. I honestly would rather him go play else where since a few times now he has slipped on the wet tile and I know that's not good for the little guy.


----------



## stevenjj (Jul 25, 2011)

We tried a similar approach to jld and it seemed to work. Our V at about 4 months was barking at the vacuum and seemed pretty scared of it so we tried the treating thing, first when it was off and then while we were vacuuming and she quickly started to accept the vacuum to the point that now at 5 months she just kind of walks around near us (as she always does anyway!) when we are vacuuming. She certainly doesn't 'like' it but she doesn't bark at it anymore and she stays out of the way of it which is perfect for actually getting the vacuuming done


----------

